# Christmas Island



## freibadwirt (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
habe von meinem Taucherstammtisch einen Film von Christmas Island (Australien)gesehen . Sie berichten über massig Tunfisch , GTs und andere Räuber keine 5 Minuten vom Stand weg .Auch sehr große Hundezahnthune #6solls dort geben . War dort schon mal jemand fischen oder hat nähere Informationen von dieser Insel .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## ullsok (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

http://www.shorefire.com.au/


P.S.: Leider war ich auch noch nicht dort


----------



## Ansgar (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

Alter Schwede  - noch abgelegener ging es nicht, was?

Wie waere es mit Osterinseln??:q:q

Ja, man kann da ganz nett fischen - habe da schon mal Berichte drueber gelesen, ging aber mehr um bonefish (kleine) die man da per Fliege im Flachwasser abangeln kann.

Bin mir nicht klar, wie es da mit Booten usw aussieht.
Da geht im South Pacific normalerweise mehr...
Wenn Du was extremes willst, das auch gut ausgeruestet ist geh doch in die Coral Sea (nomad). Andererseits kann man ueberall im South Pacific Fische fangen - brauchst also nicht unbedingt dort hin...

Ganz generell waere ich mit Berichten ueber so super ausgefallene Dinger wo einem die Fische ins Boot springen immer etwas skeptisch, denn wenn es denn mal nicht so klappt hattest Du eine wahnsinnig stressige Anreise und es ist wenig dabei rumgekommen - und Du bist dementsprechend enttaeuscht. Selbst wenn es klappt ist das dann so ein Ding das man kaum jemals wiederholen kann...

Mach doch erstmal Deinen Andamanen Trip und denn siehst Du weiter... 
Nach Christmas Island fliegst Du naemlich doppelt so weit...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Flatfischer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Ja, man kann da ganz nett fischen - habe da schon mal Berichte drueber gelesen, ging aber mehr um bonefish (kleine) die man da per Fliege im Flachwasser abangeln kann.
> 
> Ansgar



Hallo Ansgar,

ich glaube, Du meinst "die andere" Christmas Island vier Stunden Flugzeit südlich von Hawaii.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## freibadwirt (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Ansgar,
> 
> ich glaube, Du meinst "die andere" Christmas Island vier Stunden Flugzeit südlich von Hawaii.
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer


 
Hallo Ansgar
das glaub ich auch fast .#c Ich red hier von Christmas Island 500 Km südlich von Bali . Andamanen sind fest gebucht wir fliegen am 12.02. 08 . Auserdem braucht man ab und zu nen Klimawechsel soll sehr gesund sein .|rolleyes Der Flug ginge auserdem über Singapore da soll man angeblich sehr gut Angelgerät kaufen können .|uhoh::q

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ansgar (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Ansgar,
> 
> ich glaube, Du meinst "die andere" Christmas Island vier Stunden Flugzeit südlich von Hawaii.
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer



Wusste garnicht, das es noch eine Christmas Island gibt???
Und by the way das Ding war ne Testinsel fuer Nuclear Tests... 
Aber finde ich schon dreist dass die amis das Teil Christmas Island nenen... Und klasse nuclear tests in den Pazifik zu verlagern und denn alle mit nuclearverstrahlung zu begluecken... Wenn man das so mitbekommt was amis und franzosen im Suedpazifik so an Unsinn angestellt haben wird einem schwindelig... 

In OZ (und Christmas Islands gehoeren ja dazu) kenne ich mich sonst schon so ein bisschen aus ... :m 
Ist mir schon klar, wo die Christmas Island so ist... 
Ich hatte die ja sogar mit dem Suedpazifik verglichen - es ist also davon auszugehen, dass ich weiss, dass sie nicht im Suedpazifik ist... Aber wie auch immer ...
Aber wenn Du da hin kommst: die Palm crabs sind angeblich richtig lecker... (Aber das ist Hoerensagen...)

Aber natuerlich muss ich meine Info revidieren - die Insel um die es im Report ging war dann anscheinend eine andere. Damit reduziert sich mein Beitrag in seiner Nuetzlichkeit vermutlich auf die Bootinfo...

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## Flatfischer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

Hallo Ansgar,

"mein" Christmas Island (Atoll Kirimati, gehört zum Staat Kiribati, siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiritimati) ist unter Bonefischanglern sehr, sehr bekannt. Die Lagune der Insel galt eine Zeit als "das" Eldorado weltweit für Bonefisch schlechthin (gefolgt von Los Roques/Venezuela und den Amiranten/Seychellen). Einen Trip hatte ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst, da das Fischen und der Aufenthalt dort im Vergleich zu anderen Destinationen noch relativ günstig ist. Die elendig lange Anreise über Hawaii (Werbeslogan von Christmas Island: In the middle of nothing...)  hat mich aber doch abgeschreckt.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## huuwi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

hallo ansgar,
ja, habe bilder von den krebsen gesehen, die sind da in unvorstellbarer menge vorhanden, sogar in den zimmern.
andreas, fliege heute mittag nach singapore, werde mal schauen was ich da fuer dich finde, so weit meine infos sind fischen die auf grossen tinys (8m) aber die info ist schon etwas aelter, so kann sein das die jetzt auch groessere boote haben
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## huuwi (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

andreas
fluege sind im moment nur jeden donnerstag von S'pore zu der x-mas insel und preis ist 1000.-S$++
Boot preise habe ich noch nicht bekommen, sollten aber im laufe der woche da sein
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

Hey huuwi
danke schon mal .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Ansgar (12. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

Moin,

habe gerade gelesen, dass Du gerade in der Gegend bist (naja, im weitesten Sinne)...

Denn man viel Spass beim Abdrillen auf der guten alten Weihnachtsinsel - und hier man nen ordentlichen Bericht...

Vielleicht flieg ich da denn auch noch mal hoch...  :q:q

Cheers
A.


----------



## freibadwirt (13. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

Hallo
hab hier mal nen Internetzugang gefunden .:g Das fischen hier ist erstklassig trotz dse recht kraeftigen Windes . Habe in den letzten 4 Tagen ca 20 Sails bis 70 Kg und 15 GTs bis 30 kg Beim Poppern gefangen . Was beim schleppen und Jiggen hier abgeht ist schon fast unbeschreiblich .Wetter 28 Grad wasser 27 Grad :q:q:q:q . So muss wieder schluss machen muss wieder zum angeln raus Dooggis und Sails warten schon auf mich hab nur noch 2 Tage bis ich wieder heim muss|kopfkrat;+#c .
Gruss Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ilsebill (13. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe in den letzten 4 Tagen ca 20 Sails bis 70 Kg und 15 GTs bis 30 kg Beim Poppern gefangen . Was beim schleppen und Jiggen hier abgeht ist schon fast unbeschreiblich .Wetter 28 Grad wasser 27 Grad :q:q:q:q .
> ..... hab nur noch 2 Tage bis ich wieder heim muss|kopfkrat;+#c .
> Gruss Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Bleib´bloß da und schreibe noch mehr so schöne Geschichten damit ich weiter träumen kann:l.

Hier ist rheumafreundliches Saunawetter:
13.20Uhr MEZ, 1010 mbar, 3,1°C, 96% Luftfeuchtigkeit und kein Fisch in Sicht.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Harz #h


----------



## Dorschrobby (17. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

Petri Andreas, hoffe Du konntest noch weiter zuschlagen.

Bin seeehr auf deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Sailfisch (17. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> hab hier mal nen Internetzugang gefunden .:g Das fischen hier ist erstklassig trotz dse recht kraeftigen Windes . Habe in den letzten 4 Tagen ca 20 Sails bis 70 Kg und 15 GTs bis 30 kg Beim Poppern gefangen . Was beim schleppen und Jiggen hier abgeht ist schon fast unbeschreiblich .Wetter 28 Grad wasser 27 Grad :q:q:q:q . So muss wieder schluss machen muss wieder zum angeln raus Dooggis und Sails warten schon auf mich hab nur noch 2 Tage bis ich wieder heim muss|kopfkrat;+#c .
> Gruss Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch, natürlich nicht. #q#q#q

Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und freue mich bereits auf Bericht und Bilder.


----------



## freibadwirt (19. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

Hallo
so bin jetzt auch wieder zu Hause (leider).#d#q War ein super toller Urlaub mit klasse fischerei , nette Leute #6kennengelernt und viel Spaß gehabt . :vik: Höhepunkt war ein ca 70 Kg Sailfisch beim Poppern unglaublich wieviel Kraft so ein Tier entwickeln kann . Wenn ich alle Bilder zusammen hab schreib ich einen kleinen Bericht .
Gruß andreas #h#h#h


----------



## Dorschrobby (19. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



> Höhepunkt war ein ca 70 Kg Sailfisch beim Poppern


Petri#6
Bisher nur Attacken erlebt, da ist aber noch keiner hängen geblieben.  

Mach mal zu mit deinem Bericht, ein paar Infos zu Booten etc. wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sailfisch (19. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Höhepunkt war ein ca 70 Kg Sailfisch beim Poppern unglaublich wieviel Kraft so ein Tier entwickeln kann .



Das ist wirklich der Hammer. Bei einem unserer Malediventrips interessiert sich auch eine Sail (schätze so zwischen 20-30 Kg) für den Popper, hat ihn aber nicht attackiert.

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Fang!


----------



## freibadwirt (21. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*



Dorschrobby schrieb:


> , ein paar Infos zu Booten etc. wäre nicht schlecht.


 
Hallo
also große Big Game Boote gibts da gar nicht da sich alles im Küstenbereich abspielt . Auf Marlin angelt hier so wie so kein Mensch .|kopfkrat Unser Boot war 6,20 Meter lang 2.30 Meter breit mit einem 115 Ps Ausenborder ideal zum Poppern und Jiggen .(Bild folgt)
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (29. November 2007)

*AW: Christmas Island*

@ Dorschrobby
hier mal unser Boot das größte auf Cristmas Island . Gruß Andreas


----------

